# Marlin 795 or Ruger SR-22



## dusty123 (Apr 11, 2011)

Please help me decide. I like the look of the Ruger but I already have the Marlin 795 SS. I can`t justify having both. What would you do?

Can I buy a kit in Canada to make the Marln look like the Ruger


----------

